# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το κλουβι του κοκατιλ μου!!

## Giwrgos13

Σας δειχνω και το δικο μου κλουβι http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=16489  :Character0005:    ειναι καλο πιστευετε για ενα κοκατιλ???

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Γιωργο ειναι ενταξει! το μεγεθος αλλα θα το προτιμουσα λιγο μεγαλυτερο!!! μου αρεσουν οι ξυλινες πατηθρες!! που εχεις βαλει, αλλα της εχεις τσεκαρει εαν ειναι μη τοξικες? Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή? επισης σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν βλεπω! Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! η αυγοτροφη τι εταιριας ειναι μου ειπες? κατι τετοιο για κλουβι θα ηταν τελειο.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Θα παρω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι αυτο ειναι προσωρινο  :Happy0030: . Το σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω παρει αλλα πευτει συνεχεια!! Και θα το βαλω παλι σημερα. Η αυγοτρογη δεν ξερω πιας εταιριας ειναι ειναι σε σακουλακι αλλα θα παω σε πετ σοπ να παρω εταιριας! Ναι ειναι μη τοξικες οι πατηθρες. Μπορεις να μου πεις κανενα καλητερο κλουβι γιατι σκεφτομαι να του παρω ενα καινουργιο μαγαλητερο γιατι μερα με την μερα μεγαλωνει το κοκατιλ μου!!  :Anim 18:

----------


## lagreco69

Για το σουπιοκοκκαλο κοιτα αυτο το αρθρο Τρόπος στήριξης Σουπιοκόκκαλο στα κάγκελα, κοιτα και το αρθρο κοκκαλο σουπιας που σου εδωσα! 
εχει μεσα τροπους για να το τοποθετησεις στα κακγελα και να μην ξανα πεσει.

----------


## Athina

Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι μια χαρά!
Γύρω στα 50ε. διαστάσεις 47.5χ47.5χ86

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ναι Αθηνα κατι τετειοεψαχνα

----------


## Giwrgos13

Μου λετε τα καταλληλα κλουβια για κοκατιλ γιατι προκειτε να παρω καινουργιο να αυτο που εχω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=16489 ειναι καλο?? Να παρω καινουργιο?? Παντος σιγουρα θα παρω καινουργιο! Και το σταντ σε λιγες μερες θα το τελειωσω ! :Character0005:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Το κατάλληλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους πρέπει να έχει οριζόντια κάγκελα για να μπορούν να σκαρφαλώνουν. Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις καινούργιο.

----------


## sarpijk

Αυτο που εχεις ειναι για καναρινια οι πορτες ειναι μικρες και αυτο θα σε δυσκολεψει. Πες μας τον προυπολισμο σου να σου πουμε ιδεες.

----------


## skrekas

Tο κατάλληλο κλουβί για κοκατίλ πρέπει να είναι σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο από 50*50*60 με μέγιστη απόσταση στα κάγκελα περίπου 1,30 cm. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα εξαρτάται από σένα δηλαδή το πόσα χρήματα διαθέτεις, αν σκέφτεσαι μελλοντικά να αποκτήσεις και δεύτερο, αν σκέφτεσαι μελλοντικά να βάλεις ζευγαράκι μέσα άρα θα πρέπει να έχει υποδοχή για φωλιά. Οπότε πριν αγοράσεις σκέψου και λίγο το αύριο....αυτά από μένα.

----------


## wizardbeats

επισης αν πιανουν τα χερια σου ή καποιου φιλου μπορεις να παρεις ιδεες και να φτιαξεις το δικο σου κλουβι με μπατζετ κοντα στα 20ε.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Παιδια συγνωμη που λεω παλι για κλουβια και τετεια..προκειτε σε λιγες μερες να παρω ενα καινουργιο και πιο μεγαλο κλουβι για (τον μικρο μου)...το λεω αυτο γιατι εχει ξεπερασει τους 3 μηνες και κατι και τραγουδαει πολυ δυνατα παρα πολυ..ακομη θελω να μου πειτε πιες διαστασεις θα ητανε καλες..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Γιώργο ένα κλουβί 80Χ60Χ100-120 εκ. ύψος είναι ιδανικό, με μια πόρτα και στην οροφή... :winky:

----------


## Giwrgos13

ποσο κανει?

----------


## Giwrgos13

πειτε κιαλοι

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ποσο κανει?


Από τιμές υπάρχουν διάφορες.. Υπάρχουν τα Κινέζικα φτηνά, τα Ιταλικά μπογιατισμένα και καλύτερα και υπάρχουν και από ανοξείδωτο σύρμα που είναι τα καλύτερα.. Τώρα από τιμές δεν γνωρίζω και καλά διότι το κάθε pet shop κόβει ότι θέλει.. Αλλά αυτά τα ανοξείδωτα πρέπει να είναι γύρο στα € 350 !! Είναι όμως αθάνατα.. Θα σου πούμε και οι άλλοι που μπορείς να βρεις σε καλές τιμές στην Αθήνα.. Περίμενε να δουν το θέμα σου..  Σαββατοκύριακο είναι και θα απαντήσουν αρκετοί...

----------


## Giwrgos13

περιμενω απαντησεις!

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωγο σου ειχα απαντησει και στο προηγουμενο θεμα σου!! Το κλουβι του κοκατιλ μου!! θα σε παρακαλουσα!! να μην ανοιγεις παρομοιοτυπα θεματα, το ενα αρκει για να καλυψει την οποια ερωτηση εχεις η γνωμη που χρειαζεσαι. λοιπον στο προηγουμενο θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει για το ιδιο θεμα, η απαντηση μου ηταν η παρακατω!! πιστευω οτι ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση και ειναι αρκετα ευρυχωρο. 





> κατι τετοιο για κλουβι θα ηταν τελειο.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Οι διαστασεις
*86x47.5x47.5cm ειναι καλες ???*

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ναι.

Γιωργο ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## COMASCO

πιστευω οτι σε καλυψαμε και στο προηγουμενο!ιδιο ποστ που εκανες οποτε ξανα καινουργιο χωρις να υπαρχει λογος...τεσπα...να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου!και εγω προτεινω την ζευγαρωστρα 76αρα που σου εδειξε ο φιλος δημητρης!

----------


## Leonidas

> Γιωγο σου ειχα απαντησει και στο προηγουμενο θεμα σου!! Το κλουβι του κοκατιλ μου!! θα σε παρακαλουσα!! να μην ανοιγεις παρομοιοτυπα θεματα, το ενα αρκει για να καλυψει την οποια ερωτηση εχεις η γνωμη που χρειαζεσαι. λοιπον στο προηγουμενο θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει για το ιδιο θεμα, η απαντηση μου ηταν η παρακατω!! πιστευω οτι ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση και ειναι αρκετα ευρυχωρο.



_το θεωρω μικρο το κλουβι ως προς το υψος του!_

----------


## lagreco69

> _το θεωρω μικρο το κλουβι ως προς το υψος του!_


Γεια σου!!! φιλε Λεωνιδα, οι διαστασεις ειναι 76cmΧ 46cmΧ 45.5cm εγω βεβαια το εχω κανει ετσι.

----------


## Leonidas

_τωρα ναι ειναι το σωστο κλουβι..>_

----------


## μαρια ν

> Οι διαστασεις
> *86x47.5x47.5cm ειναι καλες ???*


εαν σκεφτεις οτι του Δημητρη [lagreco69ειναι 76x46x45]και ειναι ενα μεγαλο κλουβι φαντασου το 86χ47,5χ47.5 θα ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερο

----------


## Giwrgos13

ναι παδια καιτι τετειο θα παρω 86*47,5*47,5 σιγουρα  :winky:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Παιδια θα παρω ενα κλουβι 86*47,5*47,5 σε λιγες μερες!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ειχες ανοιξει ηδη δυο θεματα σχεδον πανομοιοτυπα ,και ανοιξες οπως βλεπω και τριτο .αναγκαστικα για να βγει μια ολοκληρωμενη γνωμη και σε σενα και στα μελη για το θεμα ,εγινε συγχωνευση τους .θα σε παρακαλουσα οπως σε επομενα θεματα ,να μην συμβει κατι αναλογο γιατι τα μελη μπερδευονται και βλεπουν κατι στο οποιο εχουν απαντησει ,ενω παραλληλα νομιζουν οτι εχουν χαθει οι απαντησεις τους (μπερδευουν τα ποστ ... )

----------


## Xrhstos8

Οντως, το κλουβακι που του εχεις ειναι μικρο.... Θελεις κατι μεγαλυτερο σε υψος σιγουρα!

----------


## Giwrgos13

οκ  :winky:

----------


## Giwrgos13

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/dsc006051.jpg/

----------


## Athina

Αποφάσισες τελικά τι κλουβί θα πάρεις?Πότε θα έρθει?

----------


## Xrhstos8

Αθηνά, νομιζω οτι αλλαξε κλουβι ο φιλος!

----------


## Athina

> Αθηνά, νομιζω οτι αλλαξε κλουβι ο φιλος!


Φωτογραφία του κλουβιού δεν έχει βάλει...γιαυτό ρωτάω!

----------


## Giwrgos13

οχι δεν αλλαξα Πεμπτη η Παρασκευη θα παρω κλουβι με διαστασεις 86*47.5*47.5

----------


## Athina

Αν θες βάλε και εδώ το κλουβί σου  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos13

εδω

----------


## juliet

> Καλημερα!! Γιωργο ειναι ενταξει! το μεγεθος αλλα θα το προτιμουσα λιγο μεγαλυτερο!!! μου αρεσουν οι ξυλινες πατηθρες!! που εχεις βαλει, αλλα της εχεις τσεκαρει εαν ειναι μη τοξικες? Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή? επισης σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν βλεπω! Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! η αυγοτροφη τι εταιριας ειναι μου ειπες? κατι τετοιο για κλουβι θα ηταν τελειο.


σαν την χαζή ρωτάω και ξαναρωτάω, αλλά δεν πειράζει LOL...αυτό κάνει και για ζεύγος κοκατιλ; στα πρόθυρα είμαι να πατήσω το κουμπάκι αποστολής για να το παραγγείλω...εν πάση περιπτώση, έχω ψάξει για πολλά κλουβιά...

μετά σκεφτόμουν και αυτό για πιο βολικές διαστάσεις...

image1_zoom.jpg

αλλά για τα budgies...

είναι 50X30X50 ή αυτό 1309l.jpg που είναι 50Χ31Χ76.5 να πω την αλήθεια έχω μπερδευτεί...

και αυτό 714Xqgv87LL._AA1500_.jpg από το amazon αλλά δεν κάνουν αποστολή πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα...που υποτίθεται είναι 51Χ32.5Χ58.5 αλλά και πάλι κάτι δεν με πείθει πάνω του, μικρό δεν φαίνεται για 51?

----------


## lagreco69

Και πολυ καλα κανεις! που ρωτας τα παντα. η κλουβα κανει για ενα ζευγαρακι cockatiels.. εαν ομως παρεις δυο και τις ενωσεις θα ειναι τελεια και προς το υψος για αυτα. το δευτερο κλουβακι ειναι για καναρινακια δεν κανει για παπαγαλους. να ψαξεις για κλουβια που να ειναι τελειως τετραγωνισμενα, να εχουν μεγαλη πορτα ωστε να μην φοβουνται να βγουν για την πτηση τους και με ταιστρες που να μην δυσκολευονται να τρωνε σαν της φωτογραφιας.

----------


## juliet

αυτό θα πάρω να τελειώνω, έχω εξαντληθεί να ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω κάτι εξίσου οικονομικό και ευρύχωρο...... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνιση και τις πληροφορίες...βοηθούν πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Anestisko

ομορφο ειναι αρκετα

----------


## kostas0206

Γεια σας παιδια, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αυτη η κλουβιτσα ποσα μπατζυ χωραει?*(Διαστασεις 60εκ μηκος χ 41 εκ πλατος χ 40 εκ υψος)
*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι το εχω κι εγω.. κι εχει τις εξης διαστασεις  76x46x45.5 cm.. οχι οπως λες εσυ..! Φιλικα..!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Εγω το βρηκα και το παραγγειλα σε αυτες τις διαστασεις  :Happy: . Ποσα μπατζυ χωραει? (χωραει σιγουρα ενα ζευγαρακι πιστευω)  Φιλικα!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια, καθως κοιταζα τη φωτογραφια το κλουβιου που παραγγειλα(η παραπανω φοτο που δημοσιευσα) μου ηρθε μια απορια. Εχει θεση για φωλια? 
Θα παρακαλουσα οποιος εχει το ιδιο κλουβι να μου απαντησει.   Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το συγκεκριμενο, με τις διαστασεις που ανεφερα παραπανω, που εχω κι εγω, εχει θεσεις για φωλιες δεξια κι αριστερα, αλλα ειναι χαμηλες, οχι βολικες για παπαγαλοειδη.. φωλια μπορεις να βαλεις ανοιγοντας μια απο τις μπροστινες πορτες οπως θα κανω κι εγω.. (εαν δεις τι φωτογραφιες απο το thread του mitsman “το super duper μινι εκτροφειο μας" λεγεται.. θα δεις τις θεσεις των φωλιων του που εχει στα  κοκατιλς του που τα εχει σε ιδια κλουβια απο αυτο που λεμε..)

----------


## μαρια ν

η 60 δεν εχει πορτες αλλα εγω οταν ειχα 1 ζευγαρι μπατζυ εκει εκανα μια πατεντα εκοψα στο πλαι 4 καγκελα και εβαλα την φωλια και επειδη το χωρισμα δεν το χρησιμοποιω εκοψα ενα κομματι και το εκανα πορτουλα οταν δεν θα εχω φωλια

----------


## kostas0206

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!! Μαρια εσυ 60 ειχες?

----------

